# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Vendo Torta y Harina Integral de Soya

## AABFM

_Aprovechamos la oportunidad para saludarlo. El motivo de la presente es para informarle que actualmente nos encontramos representando a la empresa Boliviana Bermello Import-Export para Sudamerica, Empresa dedicada a la exportación de Harina Integral de Soya y Harina de Soya Prensada (Torta de Soya)._ _En ese sentido nos presentamos a su distinguida persona a fin de ofrecerle nuestros productos. Para lo cual, adjuntamos la presente documentacion:_ _Informe de Resultados de nuestros Productos_ _Autorización de Comercio, emitida por el registro de Comercio de Bolivia._   _Nos agradaría poder conversar sobre cualquier inquietud adicional, con miras a desarrollar una relacion comercial duradera._ _Quedamos al pendiente de sus comentarios._ _Muy cordialmente_  
--  *Efrain Yrala Arce* American Academy of Business and Financial Management |*AABFM**®* Family Business | *Board Perú efrainyrala@aabfm.edu.pe* _Celular 975124719_ _RPC 943569531_ _Nextel 818*5911_Archivpos (1).pdf  Temas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma Vendo Torta y Harina Integral de Soya VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa)

----------

